# Query: Commuting to Manila



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm currently living in the Central business district (Don Chino Roces Ave. corner Arnaiz Ave) where I notice that the air pollution is pretty high.

Can you recommend an area to live where the air quality is good and there is still reasonable access to the city (Say 45 minutes by car)?

Thanks and all the best

Robert


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Check out the General Trias, Cavite area. Will have 3 SM Malls, S&R plus others in the vicinity. 

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I live out in the provincial area near Los Banos Laguna and even though I live next to the water and out away from the city the cooking methods are wood and charcoal, I have to close my windows at times to keep from choking, plus the rice fields are burned and trash is also burned it's really tough to get away from this pollution.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Areas mentioned will not be reachable in 45 minutes. 
I can only think of two areas which still have reasonable foliage if money is not an issue Forbes Park and with enough space to breath Bonifacio Global City.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

galactic said:


> Areas mentioned will not be reachable in 45 minutes.
> I can only think of two areas which still have reasonable foliage if money is not an issue Forbes Park and with enough space to breath Bonifacio Global City.


I beg to differ with your comment, I live here and can make it in well less than 45 minutes. Just don't be dumb enough to drive during peak traffic conditions.

Chuck


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bidrod said:


> I beg to differ with your comment, I live here and can make it in well less than 45 minutes. Just don't be dumb enough to drive during peak traffic conditions.
> 
> Chuck


The title of the thread is *Query: Commuting to Manila*...

This infers to me it's traveling to and from work, so difficult to avoid peak traffic.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you walk from your work 45 minutes in any diretion that is the area to look in. You can easily spend 45 minutes in a car during rush hour going 100 meters.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I live out in the provincial area near Los Banos Laguna and even though I live next to the water and out away from the city the cooking methods are wood and charcoal, I have to close my windows at times to keep from choking, plus the rice fields are burned and trash is also burned it's really tough to get away from this pollution.


you must have picked a bad area, I live also in los Banos ( Bayog) the only pollution I get is sitting in a tri-cycle stuck in traffic on the nat highway !
and the noise from dogs ( we have 3 of our own so cant complain)
Otherwise I find Los Banos a nice place , 2 hours by bus on a good day to manila or 30 mins to SM calamba, there is also a Robinson mall, a waltermart,savemore, and a 
south mall all close by.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Many bicycle to work.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Many bicycle to work.


Cycle in Manila


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Private or gated neighborhood?*



expatuk2016 said:


> you must have picked a bad area, I live also in los Banos ( Bayog) the only pollution I get is sitting in a tri-cycle stuck in traffic on the nat highway !
> and the noise from dogs ( we have 3 of our own so cant complain)
> Otherwise I find Los Banos a nice place , 2 hours by bus on a good day to manila or 30 mins to SM calamba, there is also a Robinson mall, a waltermart,savemore, and a
> south mall all close by.


I feel it's possible to escape the smoke if you live in a nice or private neighborhood, I live near the water and nobody wants to buy gas or use electricity, they use wood and charcoal only some can afford propane but not many.

I've been stuck behind those smoke belchers it's a real a pain, I like South Supermarket for items I can't find anywhere else such as corn taco shells, flour tortillas, Sriracha sauce, Trappey's sauce and BBQ sauce and now they sell large bags of sunflower seeds.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Since I am retired I no longer commute. I did have a boss in the service many years ago tell me "If you leave home early enough there is never a lot of traffic".

Chuck


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

bidrod said:


> Since I am retired I no longer commute. I did have a boss in the service many years ago tell me "If you leave home early enough there is never a lot of traffic".
> 
> Chuck


 This reminds me of an acquaintance who goes to work at 0600H and goes home at 2100H just to avoid traffic. 
He leaves with his kids asleep and comes home with them asleep.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes that is very similar to what my ex boss used to do. Made Colonel in a support job so it must have worked.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I live in Paranaque City, Metro Manila...very near the international airport, (between Sucat Road and Quirino Avenue), and I have never had any issues with air pollution here at my home in a gated community landscaped condo complex...and I do have some breathing issues and allergies from my past military service in Vietnam...so if there were some serious air pollution issues, I am sure I would notice it every time I go outside and try to breathe.

The Barangay I live in, (Santo Nino), does NOT allow any Jeepney's or UV Express and very limited taxi's and there are a limited number of motorcycle side cars also...so even walking down the street, the air is not too bad because there are no smoke belching vehicles.

Off in the distance I have often seen the haze and air pollution in downtown Metro Manila but the air here is always pretty decent. Someone told me it is because they have very strict regulations regarding the area in and around the airport when it comes to the air quality. Also, we always have a nice breeze coming in off Manila Bay so that keeps the air moving. PLUS this entire city is nearly owned or at least controlled by the Olivarez Family, (the Mayor, four Representatives, two Congressmen, multiple barangay officials, doctors, lawyers, etc. all owning the local hospitals, colleges and most of the airport property)...and this family is really big on quality living, clean air, clean water, landscaping the city, etc.

Olivarez Hospital, Olivarez College, Olivarez High School, Olivarez Elementary School, Olivarez Shopping Mall, Olivarez Plaza, the Duty Free Mall at the Airport and on and on and on...

So, you may want to look in and around the Paranaque City area close to the airport. If you want to buy or rent, there are available units here where I live...just private message me for the name of the gated community. I can get to just about any part of the Metro Manila area, including all the way across town to Quezon City in less than an hour even in heavy traffic.


Mall of Asia - 10 minutes
Pasay - 10 minutes
Alabang - 15 minutes
The VA Regional Office and Medical Clinic - 15 minutes
Makati - 20 minutes
Makati Medical Center - 20 minutes
US Embassy - 25 minutes 
Manila Doctor's Hospital - 25 minutes
Manila Harley Davidson - 30 minutes
Main BI Office - 40 minutes
Quezon City - 50 minutes


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

expatuk2016 said:


> you must have picked a bad area, I live also in los Banos ( Bayog) the only pollution I get is sitting in a tri-cycle stuck in traffic on the nat highway !
> and the noise from dogs ( we have 3 of our own so cant complain)
> Otherwise I find Los Banos a nice place , 2 hours by bus on a good day to manila or 30 mins to SM calamba, there is also a Robinson mall, a waltermart,savemore, and a
> south mall all close by.


Have you ever been to Pearl's Pizza? Its on the highway near or in your barangay. I pass at least 4 times a week, however i have never stopped to eat. At least once a week i see a scooter/vespa there with a large british flag painted on the body. 

Romance comes with pizza, spices | Inquirer News


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

its not mine I hate scooters !


----------



## po3jay (Mar 30, 2016)

CoachWalker said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm currently living in the Central business district (Don Chino Roces Ave. corner Arnaiz Ave) where I notice that the air pollution is pretty high.
> 
> ...




Hi!. If you are planning to switch to a different area, may I suggest the area of caloocan or bulacan. They are nearby the city also and could be driven by car for atleast 45 mins too. In bulacan, you could choose marilao or bocaue. Lots of fresh air too at the backways. In caloocan, the area is accessible virtually to everywhere both for south or north. You could also try valenzuela, it is nearby monumento and have UV express shuttles ready for your commuting needs. <Snip>

<Snip> I pay a rent for a nearby apartment for6,500 php per month even though I have my own house (rest house in Bulacan). And yes, I am an american employed here in the PH.  so the area is quite good to me.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Cebu Citizen.

I think I posted you a private message as you suggested.

All the best

Robert


----------

